# Raptors @ Nuggets, Nov. 18th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........9:00 EST, TSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0246.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1045.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0901.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0264.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0059.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-nuggets-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 09 -- 18 November 2006
Raptors (2-6) @ Nuggets (3-4)
_Nothing is going the Raptors way this early season, now they face the Denver Nuggets on the end game of a back-to-back, the fourth contest in a dismal Western road swing. Luckily for the Raptors the Nuggets are getting their season back on track after a rough start. The Raptors lost a high-scoring affair in Los Angeles Friday night._​</td></table>​


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

We're going to get fed in my opinion.
Back to back, high altitude versus a team that pushes the ball up quickly with Melo and JR. Gonna be out-hustled, out-boarded etc.. etc..
I really hope they win, but I thought this was the hardest game for the Raps to win on this roadswing.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think if AP and Mo can contain Melo, we might have a shot, I know it's getting tediously repeatitive, but wholy **** do we need to win this one.

I think we will lose, but with the raps, you just never know.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

And let the Fire Sam Mitchell posts begin!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol, I'm watching the game right now and it looks like neither team is playing defence. Looks kinda like an all-star game or something.

21-16 Raps w/ 5:54 left in the 1st.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Benefits of fast pace basketball for the raptors; The Nuggets just had 3 consecutive dunks. An alleyoop to Camby, an alleyoop to Melo and Melo had a dunk. The impressive thing for the raps they pushed the ball and scored 3 quick baskets after all the dunks and shut the crowd up and makin them forget about the dunks. Good Job pushing the ball


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

It seems like everything is falling for the Raptors. They are shooting a tremendous 75%.

34-28 Raps.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

That second unit didn't do squat.
pathetic.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps can't play D to save their own life ****!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

YES!!!! finally a fast break!!! THIS IS how we should be playing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice come back from the raps tied at 50


Time out


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TJ NEED STO STOP ****ING CHUCKIN THE BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We didn't trade CV for another shoot first *****!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

2 3s in a row for denver


raps need to stop rushing shots


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

YES!!!!! raps with good O boards and Jones with a 3


terrible chucking from the raps though


3 straight 3s for denver now

AP answers back with a 3


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jorge is working hard on the boards, I'm happy but god damn, his shots are just not falling, wide open shots.


Bosh on the other hand is a monster, he's like 8/11, even after losing control with the ball, he still manages an and one


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow melo is a monster on the boards


humphries sighting


shame on TJ for lobing an terrible alley oop when bosh wasn't even there for it


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I must say, I'm happy watchin JR, kid got skills


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

58-64 raps

looking at the highlights, denver is playing a better fastbreak game than raps.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ford Stop Chucking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh's spin moves in the post are sick!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

3rd 3sec violation for the raps in the key


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps finally starting to run with humphries endin on the break, nasty dunk on the first and fouled on the second.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Run Baby Run!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

74-77 raps

nug time out


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

T.J.'s best game as a Raptor by far.
Knocking the 15 footer consistently, driving, dishing, stealing, running without turnovers, not out of control.
Beautiful 3rd quarter to watch in terms of the run'n'gun offense.
Humphries is a great addition to the fast break, and to think we gave up Aruajuo for him. My oh my.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Najera is killing us with his cuts to the paint...


ouch nasty block by najera on bosh


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ford with a nice drive, draws the foul


he should be doing that more often


alsmot an and one


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooooooh!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Boykins blocked and raps play ping pong with the ball

just nasty!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice give and go between bosh and ford


najera answers with a quick basket




his cuts to the basket are killing us


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** jones wide open 3 misses, melo hits the three at the buzzer


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol



boykins guarding bosh was funny


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, melo with another 3


damn


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

boykins with a three


nugs killing us from downtown

and mo pete can't shoot 3s


:curse:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

boykin is toying with calderon with his speed


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pron Man Finally Hits A 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JR is def talented, but some one needs to put some reigns on him, he is perhaps the worst decision maker I have ever seen after Mike James, but atleast he had a good %


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

melo is on fire


another 3


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

RAPS CAN'T ****ING SHOOT A 3 TO SAVE THEIR ****ING LIFE!!!!!!!


2 missed 3s IN A ROW in the SAME ****ING POSESSION!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JR with a nasty wide open dunk


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh is pissed


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

another heartbreaking lost


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Bosh and TJ in a heated argument.
What a sad fourth quarter.
I'm starting to hate the signing of Fred Jones. The guy is a worse chucker than Mike James.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

SickGame said:


> Bosh and TJ in a heated argument.
> What a sad fourth quarter.
> I'm starting to hate the signing of Fred Jones. The guy is a worse chucker than Mike James.


Heated? I wouldnt say so, as TJ looked calm it was Bosh who was mad.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*waits for the blame Sam posts*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, next game at utah ... I have a feeling we are going home with a perfect road trip record





of losses


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Put Jones back on the bench, put Mo back in, I'm sure Mo would of made some of those threes, jones been ice cold the last two games


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Bosh and TJ in a heated argument.
> What a sad fourth quarter.
> I'm starting to hate the signing of Fred Jones. The guy is a worse chucker than Mike James.



They weren't fighting, Bosh was pissed and TJ was reasoning with him.


agreed with Jones, but he needs to drain those wide open shots


We need him to drive more.


----------



## mysteral (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, this is not funny but we need another coach... I know he's a good guy but, come on, if you've watched the game, he's always doing some "Oooh" on good plays and some "Aaaargh" on bad ones. 
*The fact is that he's just like a spectator of the game, not an actor !!!*
:curse:


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

It is tough being a Raps fan so far this year. They are in every game but they can't compete in the 4th quarter.

You have to feel for Chris. He wants to win so badly and you can tell the losses are piling on him hard early this year. If this team continues to lose, I have no idea how he'll react. I'm just waiting for that explosion where he makes some big statements about the coach, players and organization.

How long till Sam gets fired? We can't let this season get away from us this early. Before you know it we'll be 5-15. I like Sam as an individual but this is anything but the start Raps fans hoped for.

What to do with Fred Jones? He is a chucker who can't make shots especially when they matter. I am getting very frustrated by him already.

Fantastic game by Ford. Hopefully this will quiet the haters. Ford showed how good he can be. I was really hoping he could get 20 assists. That would have been awesome.

Good to see Garbo get it going. 

I'm just hoping Peterson can get back in the starting lineup and the Raps can crawl back to .500.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Why is our offense great all game long, except for when we're close to taking the lead? Seriously, we'll score ourselves back to make the game close, but we just can't get over the hump! Either our offense is working fine but we can't get a stop on defense, or we get a defensive break and our offense goes cold. We can't get both to click at the same time for whatever reason.

TJ played great tonight, best Raptor out there, and he single-handedly kept us in the game. He was miles ahead of Calderon tonight.

My biggest pet peeve tonight was that Freddy played like absolute garbage, chucking 3 after 3, brick after brick, but Mo didn't get any PT in the 2nd half. Like... why? He took one 3 instead of taking it in when their defense wasn't organized, and another intead of passing it to Bosh down the stretch (we got lucky that play, Najera bailed us out with a foul). Even if you put Mo in the game for those 4 open 3's he missed in the 2nd half, at least one, probably two of those, go down. That completely changes the outlook of the game. But Sam kept Jones in for whatever reason.

And free throws. Wow, let's make some free throws! Missed freebies were the difference between us being behind and having the lead on a few occasions tonight, again another thing that would have changed the outlook of the game had we made them.

Overall it was a terrible night. And Mo needs more PT.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Fred Jones' 3-point shot not looking good right now.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Bosh getting into TJ's grill is not a good sign. I just saw it from the highlights and I'm just hoping it's just one of those simple confrontations because of differences.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Got to see a few glimpses of this game at the bar.

TJ with 18 dimes? Did he come out of his shell, finally?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Bosh getting into TJ's grill is not a good sign. I just saw it from the highlights and I'm just hoping it's just one of those simple confrontations because of differences.


How is it not a good sign? They are playing professional basketball, they just lost the game, they were both heated. This just shows how much they want to win, we all know they are great buddies off the court. 

I love how every time two people are pumped up and are trying to motivate each other, it turns into a "omg feud" comment.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Maybe Bosh should be joking and hugging Melo after the game with a big smile on his face. That's the way we want our franchise player to act, right?

If Bosh wasn't pissed off beyond all hell right now, then I'd be worried.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Overall it was a terrible night. And Mo needs more PT.


Didn't Chuck or Leo say that MoP had a sore muscle on his shooting arm and that it was really hindering him or stg?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

junkyarddawgg said:


> Didn't Chuck or Leo say that MoP had a sore muscle on his shooting arm and that it was really hindering him or stg?


 

yep


----------



## hoopsaddict79 (Nov 17, 2006)

Tonight following the Raptors/Nuggets game I was able to chat with Nick from The Nugg Doctor at the Pepsi Center about the game. 

Some of the topics we covered were; TJ Ford’s double-double, Regie Evans getting a double dip off the bench, Denver’s dominance on the glass (58-37), JR Smith showboating after hitting some three’s, we talked about Kramer being a good nickname for Jorge Garbajosa and I asked why my boy DerMarr Johnson didn’t get into the game.

To listen to this Podcast go to http://hoopsaddict.com/blog/?p=1303


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Bosh getting into TJ's grill is not a good sign. I just saw it from the highlights and I'm just hoping it's just one of those simple confrontations because of differences.


Did you expected them giving high 5's for losing their 5th straight game?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

hoopsaddict79 said:


> Tonight following the Raptors/Nuggets game I was able to chat with Nick from The Nugg Doctor at the Pepsi Center about the game.
> 
> Some of the topics we covered were; TJ Ford’s double-double, Regie Evans getting a double dip off the bench, Denver’s dominance on the glass (58-37), JR Smith showboating after hitting some three’s, we talked about Kramer being a good nickname for Jorge Garbajosa and I asked why my boy DerMarr Johnson didn’t get into the game.
> 
> To listen to this Podcast go to http://hoopsaddict.com/blog/?p=1303


Thanks for continuing to advertise your site. Nice username by the way.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Rapsfan33 said:


> It is tough being a Raps fan so far this year. They are in every game but they can't compete in the 4th quarter.


I have been reading several comments like this lately and I think it is way off base. The fact is that the Raptors have consistantly been losing 3 out of every 4 quarters they play. Its been bad basketball from beginning to end with the Raptors being well behind at some point in the game but sometimes making a run to get it close. That doesn't mean it was really a close game.

Its a long game. Teams go on hot and cold runs. Sometimes the better team gets bored or lazy when they get off to a good start against a bad team. You see this all over the league. Sure the Raps make a few shots in a row and get a few turnovers and they look great for 5 minutes. Means nothing. Nothing. The other team quickly re-focuses and re-build their lead.

If the Raps cannot make stops there is no way they can go on a long run or make back to back runs against decent teams. Our problems are not about 4th quarter execution on O. Its all about D for the entire game.

And these teams we have been playing are just middle of the road nba teams who may make the playoffs but are going nowhere. SAC,GS, LAL, DEN are not contenders in any way. They are all very bad defensive teams and most of them were playing without key guys.

Anyway TJ had his best game as a Raptor tonight, and I'm not talking numbers. He was making great passes to guys in prime scoring position, many in the lane. Is this the start of something, or just him being due for a big game and horrid Denver D? If he can start to play this way consistantly (not the 18 assists, but the style of play) the Raps may have something.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Yep, I gotta give TJ some props. If he can start playing like that on a more consistent basic, I'll jump on his bandwagon. Great game for him last night.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

damn that's a tough loss, not a good way to head into Utah, but hey at least we are getting these games out of the way now instead of later on in the season


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

frustrating moment of the game......late 1st quarter the Raps were up by 6 I believe, and within a matter of 2 minutes the nuggets went on a 11-2 run to close the quarter and take a 4 point lead going into the second quarter.

and Sam Mitchell refused to call a timeout even once to settle his team down and get them focused. He just let a lead evaporate and turn into a deficit. I don't blame Sam for all the teams problems, but in this scenerio, he clearly lacked as a coach.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

now, so far this year I've tried to be optimistic about our poor 3pt shooting, hoping it would get better, but is this as good as it gets

We shoot 29 % as a team, and yesterday we shot 6-24 from the three point arc good for 25%, which is just around our average. Our backcourt guards (Jones, Mo and AP) all shoot about 30%, which is not good at all, yet they are constantly given the green light to hoist as many as possible.

3point shooting (or shooting in general) is definetely not one of our strengths, when will we scrap this strategy that is clearly ineffective. We take the fourth most 3's in the league per game, yet we have the 6th worst percentage of shooting them......why are we playing to one of our weakness

does Sam Forget we don't have 3 point shooters like Donyell, MJ, and even Jalen on this team anymore.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Speedythief !*
> 
> TJ with 18 dimes? Did he come out of his shell, finally?


he had a great game and could have easily supassed 23-24 assists if some of those threes went down for us

he got most of the assists in the first half (14) and really just simplified things, made quick crisp passes and didn't try to force the issue when a play wasn't there, trying to dribble into 2-3 defenders. He looked confident and poised, and I'd say it all started with him knocking down his shots, it really fueled his day.

he uses his speed to keep defenders a little off him, but when he started hitting shots, it really opened up his drive as Denver started playing him tighter.

I hope yesterdays game had nothing to do with TJ playing the equally small Earl Boykins


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Surprising that no one has mentioned this, but if a career night from Ford and an all-star like night for Bosh doesn't get you a win, what will? This factor was my most disappointing aspect of the game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It seems as though Garbajosa is starting to get into a groove.

I hope we can somehow find more minutes for Rasho and Dre, still.


----------

